
Play $1.5B Powerball with Bitcoin on your phone - pjsullivan3
https://medium.com/@Jackpocket/play-the-record-breaking-1-5b-powerball-jackpocket-using-bitcoin-d6891f240ba7#.d4zti2e87
======
joshmn
You know... I was thinking about doing this somehow, except I'd either need to
pay someone to use their ticket machine, or become my own official lottery
licensed thingy.

Now the interesting part: I'd accept credit cards without a second guess. Why?

First thought is "fraudulent transactions to redeem... duh." Yeah, that's
totally true, but here's what you do:

When someone purchases the ticket online, you give them their numbers
(obviously); you don't give them their barcode to redeem. Let's say they win:
To receive the ticket's barcode, they must present the card they used to
purchase. If they don't, well, you've got yourself a winner.

~~~
pjsullivan3
We actually do watermark the barcode :) Winnings under $600 are automatically
applied to your account check out more here:
[https://vimeo.com/141492642](https://vimeo.com/141492642)

